# Problem with my RC18T



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

We bought one 4 days ago, tonite it had a small wreck in to a car tire in the driveway and now it won't work. When we turn it on, the the speed control lights up and the front tires automatically turn to the right and everything freezes up. I wiggled wires for awhile w/o any luck, but a couple times I turned it on and the truck worked but was kinda spazzing out like a real bad radio glitch.

Did we fry an electronic piece or is there a loose connection somewhere? I may take it to the hobby shop tomorrow to have it checked out.

Is there any tests we can do?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Try another ESC as there have been a few problems with the couple guys that have them here. Normally they go full throttle instead of not running though. Could have possibly jarred the crystal so maybe try another of those also.


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

One of the times that I got it to work momentarily it did go full throttle on me. 
 

We've got another one of these trucks on order so I guess I'll have to switch parts around til I figure it out.


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Turned out to be a real bad frequency problem that day, truck has worked fine ever since, except for everything else breaking.


----------

